# Asking for your prayers again



## vgallo6 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello all. Last i posted about how my wife and i lost our second child by way of miscarraige. That was back in July so once again my wife is now 15 weeks pregnant. But last week she started bleeding again and we had to rush to the ER. The baby was fine but the bleeding continued and she had to stay overnight for observation. They had told us if the bleeding continued it may put my wife's life at risk and decision had to be made. The doctor said it was a placental abrasian they had told us that the placenta was over the cervix and hopefully will move to the correct place. So once the bleeding was less they sent her home and put her on bedrest for a week. After a couple of days the bleeding stopped but last sunday it started again and has been bleeding since. We went in today for a follow up and they don't know why she is bleeding. The baby is still fine by the way and we saw him/her on the ultrasound. The Dr told us its a high risk pregnancy. I've already taken time off from work and am going back tomorrow. If i take anymore time off it will be unpaid. My wife is no longer on bedrest but needs to take it easy. We have plenty of help from our church family and are fully supported. So im just asking all of you here to please keep us in prayer. It's been very exhausting and we are in need of God's mercy.


----------



## KSon (Dec 29, 2009)

God's mercy endureth forever, brother.

Praying...


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 29, 2009)

praying...


----------



## Andres (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 29, 2009)

Will be praying for your wife and the baby, and the whole family.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 30, 2009)

Praying.


----------



## CatherineL (Dec 30, 2009)

Praying here as well.


----------



## A.J. (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## vgallo6 (Dec 30, 2009)

Update: We had to go to the ER this morning because Noy had some heavy bleeding and soaked 4 pads in an hour. After a the Doctor examined her he said that everything looks fine and the baby is fine. They did a pelvic exam and he said everything looks good. They just do not know why my wife is bleeding. They sent us home and just said to watch and wait. Hopefully the bleeding will stop. Its very frustrating and hard but it's pushing us more to the Lord. I know God will grow and mature us....He will be glorified...It's just painful to go through. Thanks again for all your prayers and i will make sure to keep you all updated.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Gregory.

Just wanted to check with you real quick and see how you guys were doing. I just found this thread and am sorry you're having to go through all of this. But as you said yourself, to God be the glory, regardless of what may occur. 

Let us know when you can. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## coramdeo (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2010)

Praying for you.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 25, 2010)

Missed this too. Praying now. Hope all is well.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jan 26, 2010)

Praying that the pregnancy will be smoother going forward.


----------



## Michael (Jan 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this ongoing situation Gregory. Please continue to keep us updated. Will be praying for you all!


----------



## tlharvey7 (Jan 26, 2010)

praying for you guys


----------



## vgallo6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, well things took a turn for the worse. The issue with the baby was that the placenta was detaching itself from the uterine wall. So last thursday my wife was having some bad cramps. Keep in mind she is 5 months pregnant at this time. So after an exam they confirmed that she was in labor. They did try to stop it with medication. After a few hours and after the ultra sound they confirmed that the placenta detached itself and my wifes water broke. Our baby boy didnt make it, his lungs werent fully developed on top of everything else. So they had to induce labor and my wife gave birth to Maximillian Justice on Friday morning at 8:53 am. he was 9 inches and 11 ounces.....beautiful. Today we are burying Max and we are having a memorial on Saturday. I want to thank everyone on this board for praying for us and for supporting us. Thank you all very much. In His love, 

Greg


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Michael (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Greg. May God be with you, your wife, and your whole family during this painful time. I pray that you will eventually rejoice in seeing your son one day in heaven, my friend.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Feb 3, 2010)

Our family is praying for you and yours, Greg.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 3, 2010)

vgallo6 said:


> Hi everyone, well things took a turn for the worse. The issue with the baby was that the placenta was detaching itself from the uterine wall. So last thursday my wife was having some bad cramps. Keep in mind she is 5 months pregnant at this time. So after an exam they confirmed that she was in labor. They did try to stop it with medication. After a few hours and after the ultra sound they confirmed that the placenta detached itself and my wifes water broke. Our baby boy didnt make it, his lungs werent fully developed on top of everything else. So they had to induce labor and my wife gave birth to Maximillian Justice on Friday morning at 8:53 am. he was 9 inches and 11 ounces.....beautiful. Today we are burying Max and we are having a memorial on Saturday. I want to thank everyone on this board for praying for us and for supporting us. Thank you all very much. In His love,
> 
> Greg


 
I'm so very sad to read this: you and your wife will be in my prayers. I pray God will help you to remain confident in Him through this heartbreak, and give you peace and hope in the joy of your little one with Him.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry to read of the loss of your child.


----------



## Andres (Feb 3, 2010)

> _Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted._ - Matthew 5:4


----------



## PointingToChrist (Feb 4, 2010)

Brother Gregory - I have prayed for you, and may your family cling to the Lord always.


----------



## Idelette (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this, your family is in my prayers.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 5, 2010)

I am so so sorry. May God grant you all much comfort.


----------



## CatherineL (Feb 5, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I'm praying for your family.


----------

